# Jab We Met - Big catches for Moser Baer Entertainment!



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 3, 2008)

Jab we Met was released by moserbaer entertainment for Rs. 34(2xvcd) and Rs. 49(DL DVD). a big catch indeed for moser baer, who are getting notorious in india for selling original movies cheaper than duplicates.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif

getting this hit film was a big surprise for all, and I am soon going to watch my copy I bought an hour back*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif

they also got Air Buddies for rs 79(vcd) and 140(dvd). going to buy that too, for the lil kids who will soon visit my house(cousins). Wow, MBI is getting better than MIB in getting jobs done.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 3, 2008)

I got one in the past week for my sis who is just crazy for this film. 
I hate romantic ones especially those having kareena.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/14.gif


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 3, 2008)

^dl DVD for Rs49? wow.


----------



## x3060 (Jan 3, 2008)

hey buddy, whats so special about the news, i have been buying their dvds for many months now.... 
i stopped buying pirated cause of them..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 3, 2008)

x3060 said:


> hey buddy, whats so special about the news, i have been buying their dvds for many months now....
> i stopped buying pirated cause of them..


we got a lot in common I guess


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 3, 2008)

I would say they should skip the VCD business all together & concentrate on DVD only & set the price at Rs 50 each for any title. In today's India, paying Rs 50 for original DVD isn't bad....


----------



## x3060 (Jan 3, 2008)

@gx... why do u want the price to be 50, some comes at 39 too, i dont want that rised.
@metal...lol


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for info


----------



## clmlbx (Jan 3, 2008)

are u sure it is dl dvd ?

bcoz moser baer gives only movie ....means no extras and all 

if yes then i am going to buy it ..........


----------



## ayush_chh (Jan 3, 2008)

but i think that is not 5.1 channel..............is it??


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 3, 2008)

I also recently purchased Sholay moserbaer DVD for just Rs.39/- online. Though had to pay Rs.25/-  courier charges.     anyways  , for just Rs.39. oroginal DVD is really great and that too in a great DVD case . Kudos to moserbaer for this. Earlier they were having only boring titles but now have many many interesting titles also.


----------



## casanova (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeh, tats a revolution by MoserBaer. Majority of Indian houses don't have a DVD player, so VCDs cannot be dumped this soon. But the prices should be fixed for every title.


----------



## max_demon (Jan 4, 2008)

i dont like jab we met , all girls are mad about sahid


----------



## apoorva84 (Jan 4, 2008)

Check out their site:

*www.moserbaerhomevideo.com/


----------



## utsav (Jan 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Jab we Met was released by moserbaer entertainment for Rs. 34(2xvcd) and Rs. 49(DL DVD). a big catch indeed for moser baer, who are getting notorious in india for selling original movies cheaper than duplicates.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif.                  in my city pirated dvds for 25Rs with 5-6movies crammed in it.but i hate most bollywood movies
> becoz all movies r based on 1 topic .i.e love.i want hollywood movies for 49 Rs.


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah its true that MBI has really made the DVD's affordable for the common man. Also the DVD's come with either 5.1 surround or 2.0 stereo track options.

BUT..have you carefully noticed one thing..when you watch the movies just watch the top right and left corners of the screen. You are bound to find the moser bayer logo and/or the Indus or another(name forgotten at the moment ) logo watermarked at those positions respectively.

Consider this to DVD's released by big bodies like Adlabs,Yash Raj Films and all.You wont find those watermark throughout the films. As a side-note the Adlabs releases place a watermark on the song sequences.

Being a true movie freak and having sampled various DVD from Hollywood to Bollywood to Tollywood i would say that the steps taken by MBI are of epic proportions . But at the same time they could have restrained from using so much of watermark. They could have taken a leaf from Adlabs and only used it in the song sequences. For me those watermarks are really irritating. I would have really loved the DVD's without the watermark throughout the film.


----------



## speedster (Jan 4, 2008)

Hate Moserbaer Videos

they watermark there DVD with there logo on the top left which ridiculous BS for any DVD release


----------



## iamtheone (Jan 4, 2008)

^^ dude....u wanna buy a special edition HD-DVD for 50 bucks or what??common man even a cup of coffee costs more than that nowadays...


man m just loving it....waiting for the tym when moserbear will step into the gaming industry....lolz....imagine crysis and COD4 for 50 bucks each.....


----------



## utsav (Jan 4, 2008)

Roflz


----------



## x3060 (Jan 4, 2008)

they created a true revolution, i wish they bring out the hollywood titles too..


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 4, 2008)

^^agreed...

Though i wish they get James Bond collection soon.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 4, 2008)

Some of the people here have mentioned that they do have the Original DVD of Jab We Met. Is it as good as the one's we get from other brands? Is it really DL DVD? Are we getting 5.1 Surround Sound with it? If all these things are there then its great. I agree with some that they have the logo on the movies.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 4, 2008)

Clarifications:

1. Its either 5.1 or 7.1 for most new movies, but oldies got only stereo
2. It really IS DVD-DL
3. The watermark is fine as long as the price remains low


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Jan 4, 2008)

Only Jab We Met released? Here in my place, even Welcome, Tare Zameen Par, etc.......... have released..................


----------



## Who (Jan 4, 2008)

speedster said:


> Hate Moserbaer Videos
> 
> they watermark there DVD with there logo on the top left which ridiculous BS for any DVD release



 stop complaning , also wow what an excuse , lol maybe you want HD-DVD at that price.


----------



## awesomeo (Jan 4, 2008)

I just saw AirBuddies at Adlabs. Paid 140 bucks for the ticket. 


Danm... I wish I read this thread earlier!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 5, 2008)

bigdaddy486 said:


> Only Jab We Met released? Here in my place, even Welcome, Tare Zameen Par, etc.......... have released..................


whats the price?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jan 5, 2008)

TZP and Welcome ... are you talking of pirated? Original releases is impossible anywhere in the world at this time.


----------



## Who (Jan 5, 2008)

i think he means in theathers


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 5, 2008)

this was the only hit for bollywood i think this year, nice movie


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jan 5, 2008)

BTW here TZP costs Rs 39 in PVR from Monday!


----------



## Pathik (Jan 5, 2008)

^^ Yep it is tax free now.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jan 5, 2008)

Tax free earlier costed Rs 79 in mornings on PVR. But Rs 39 ticket is insane!


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 5, 2008)

Tax free but not in all states, AFAIK. I saw the movie 2 times, paid 
- Rs 120 in Chennai (First Day, First Show)
- Rs 35 in Thiruvananthapuram 

Both with Entertainment tax. Earlier when Lage Raho Munnabhai was made Tax Free, the tickets were priced with Taxes in Chennai. 

But this Rs 39 is insane! I'll watch the movie every 2 weeks or so.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 5, 2008)

iamtheone said:


> ....waiting for the tym when moserbear will step into the gaming industry....lolz....imagine crysis and COD4 for 50 bucks each.....


 
hahaha dream on 



_


----------

